# Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2010)

Let's try this for fun.  Go to the Unexpected Discoveries section, and read the thread entitled, "Privy Art".  I'm going to start a story about this woman's life, and anyone that wants to, feel free to add to it.  


  The year was 1878, and Hannah James layed on the bed calmy, as her portrait was drawn.  The artist tried to remember the last glimpse he had of her eyes before she fell asleep.  Having just giving birth, with nothing but one of those little vials to ease the terrible pain, she was dead to the world.  Had she been awake, she would never have let this man see her in such a state, without her corset, with her hair down, so disheveled,...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2010)

I  re-read this and was not meaning to sound suggestive at all.  I was trying to convey the atmosphere of the time and thought the story might include medicines, and things of that era.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 9, 2010)

(Joe are you going to add to that now or later? I'm still thinking about it.)


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2010)

Joe's not as into writing as I am.  I'm a writer.  I hope he'll think of a storyline.  He has plenty of knowledge of bottles and history.  I was hoping some friends would continue the story.  

 ... Hannah slept peacefully that night.  Though these were tough times, the birth of the baby brought joy to her household.  Uncle Albert received visitors for the family the next morning, while enjoying a Bromo Seltzer.  He'd been up late celebrating with the other fellows.  "Goshdarnit!  He silently exclaimed, remembering the half full flask he'd accidentally dropped down the outhouse hole when he heard his wife, Betsy, approaching.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep it going, Laur! Can't think right now... suffering the depression of the loss of the Stanley Cup... besides - I was going more with a story of her having an affair with the artist while her rich husband spent too much time away in Philadelphia. Her husband had hired him to do her portrait... she was lonely.... and not comfortable posing... had recently accidentally dropped her dildo down the privy.... ok people - insert bottles here........


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm - what's she looking at like that, anyway?[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

*RE: Adults Only! Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Holy cow!  I'll add to that later.  You made me laugh so hard.  As has been scientifically proven[], on this forum, sexual items are found in privies.  Feel free to be creative and make this a fun story everyone.  Sorry for your game loss, Kate.  ...to be continued.


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2010)

LAUR:GO FOR IT! NINA WILL BE GLAD TO HELP YOU IF YOU WANT! SHE HAS A GREAT IMAGINATION AD I COULD HELP WITH THE HISTORICAL PART. BE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2010)

BROMO ? I THINK A PINT OF LAUDNUM IS IN ORDER! [I HAD SOME LEDGERS FROM THE FIRST DRUG STORE IN MY TOWN THAT STARTED IN 1873. MY GREAT,GREAT ,GRANDAD HAD 9,0000 ACRES OF LAND AND A HUGE WORK FORCE.HE MADE COKE WHICH WAS USED TO MAKE IRON STRONGER .[COKE...NOT COCAINE.THIS WAS DONE BY MAKING HUGE MOUNDS OF CLAY CAVES WHICH WOOD WAS SLOWLY BURNED OR RATHER SMOLDERED FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME,MAKING IT BETTER THEN CHARCOAL.POP SAID SOME OF THESE MOUNDS WERE STILL SMOLDERING IN THE 20S YEARS AFTER MY GREAT ,GREAT,GRANDAD HAD DIED! I SAW ONCE HE BOUGHT A PINT OF LAUDNUM AT THIS DRUGSTORE.COURSE UNDERTAND THERE WERE NO HOSPITALS HERE AND DOCTORS WERE IN TOWN SO HE HAD TO DO WHAT HE COULD IF SOME ONE GOT REALLY INJURED.

 OR COULD BE COCAINE! I READ A STORY IN THE LOCAL PAPER FROM 1903 WHERE A LOCAL DENTIST'S WIFE RAN OFF WITH ANOTHER MAN. THE PAPER SAID THE POOR GUY GOT ON COCAINE AND HERORINE...THEY ACTED LIKE THAT WAS NOT SO BAD![HOW DID THEY KNOW THIS? SMALL TOWN I GUESS,BUT DON'T THINK I WOULD WANT HIM WORKING ON MY TEETH LESS HE GAVE ME SOME OF WHAT HE WAS TAKING!!

 THE WILD PART WAS THE PAPER SAID "BUT THEN HE STARTED DRINKING"!!MAN HOW THINGS CHANGE! THE COKE AND HEROIN WAS NOT SO BAD ,BUT THEN HIS DOWN FALL WAS HE STARTED DRINKING!!

 WELL SURPRISE HE DIED IN HIS HOTEL ROOM. THEY SENT A POOR BLACK KID TO CLIMB OVER THE TRANSOME[A WINDOW OVER THE DOOR THAT COULD MOVE] AND LET THEM IN IN CAUSE HE HAD LOCKED HIMSELF IN....WOW WHAT A STORY! I HAVE THREE OF HIS PRESCRIPTIONS ROUND HERE SOME WHERE! WILD STORY!  WRITE IT LAUR!IF NO ONE WANTS TO READ IT THEY DON'T HAVE TOO!JAMIE


----------



## idigjars (Jun 10, 2010)

RedGinger/Lauren, very interesting and cool idea!  Paul


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, Kate, Jamie, and Paul.  I guess I'll write what comes to mind.  There's no time limit on the story, so take you're time y'all (just don't let it time you out)  Cool story, Jamie!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

The year was 1878, and Hannah James layed on the bed calmy, as her portrait was drawn. The artist tried to remember the last glimpse he had of her eyes before she fell asleep. Having just giving birth, with nothing but one of those little vials to ease the terrible pain, she was dead to the world. Had she been awake, she would never have let this man see her in such a state, without her corset, with her hair down, so disheveled,...

 ... Hannah slept peacefully that night.  Though these were tough times, the birth of the baby brought joy to her household.  Uncle Albert received visitors for the family the next morning, while enjoying a Bromo Seltzer.  These things were the best modern invention for a hangover!   He'd been up late celebrating with the other fellows.  "Goshdarnit!  He silently exclaimed, remembering the half full flask he'd accidentally dropped down the outhouse hole when he heard his wife, Betsy, approaching.   Feeling a little badly about dropping our great President's likeness down the restroom hole, Albert decided he would buy some more from the local merchant later that afternoon.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

The artist woke that same morning feeling a little blue.  "Time for a little pick me up", he mumbled.  He took a big swig of soda.  He stared intently at the crooked bottle, with the strange blobby top.  "Don't make 'em like they used to," he said aloud.  If Hannah had just used the device he had given her, she wouldn't have ended up with child, but he was happy for her still.  Her husband, John, had never been right after the war.  He just wanted to be there for her, but wouldn't mind it so much if she obliged his feelings for her.  In her, he saw something beautiful.  Something, that if only captured on his canvas, would be worth it.  He would always have that memory of her.  He deiced to transfer it to a piece of stone and make a copy for her.  For now, John would admire her from a distance.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

Betsy was outside hanging the wash that took her almost six hours to do.  Beat from the hot sun, she decided on a nice tall glass of iced tea.  No one would be the wiser, or mind, for that matter, if she added a slug of her new favorite, Doyle's Hop Bitters.  Besides, it was good for her.  She knew what her husband had been up to, and she most certainly did not approve of his inebriated, God-less ways.  Albert was a good Christian man, and she would make sure the devil didn't get ahold of him in the form of that damned whiskey.  She knew where his book with the cut out was, and the spot behind the hidden kitchen door was.  She was going to take those bottles and dump them in the family's trash heap as soon as darkness fell.  No reason to being a child into a household with inebriates living there.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

"Bring him to me", Hannah said.  Still laying in the bed, she was still a little itchy from the bedbugs, but the enchantment her new son overcame her discomfort.  "I sure hope Aunt Betsy can change the linens today," she told Dr. Larson.  "Yes", he replied,  "You must not lose much more blood in your weakened condition"  "Here, have some of this" he persuaded, and using a dropper, he administered several drops of liquid from a small bottle.  "This will comfort the child too."  You will recover nicely, but you must rest with no visitors for awhile now.  Hannah thought of the most pleasurable item she had decided to do away with by dropping it down the privy.  No one would ever, in a hundred years, discover it, and for that she was thankful.  The thought of it made her wince with physical discomfort and embarassment.

 As her eyes half closed, she settled back remembering the artist who had come to call, shortly after her son's birth.  Had she been dreaming?  Her long hair had been a mess, but she didn't care right now.  All was right with the world.  Almost as soon as the thought of her husband entered her mind, it was gone.  Poor John.  He had been through so much, but where was he?


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 10, 2010)

Good job Laur-----some interesting reading[]------------Fred.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! I just bought a fake book cigar box at the flea market on Monday. Had a bag of stuff I bought and made sure I hid that in the bookshelf before my daughter looked through the bag... plan on using it to hide stuff "[8|]" from her (jk - I mean keys to my lockbox). She will go through my drawers and stuff, but never books on a shelf!

 Love the story, Laur!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

John received a telegram that his wife had just given birth.  He lay on his side, trying to decipher the message, in his impaired state.  The China mens' eyes across from him were even harder to read.  He thought, briefly, about going home, but thought better of it after another toke.  As he slept, the older Chinese man of the group emptied his pockets of change.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

Kayuto watched lazily, as a Large Cent escaped through a crack in the floorboards.  His mind drifted back to his home country, then back to the task at hand: smoking until he fell asleep and could once again be with his family, if only in his dreams.  

 "Well, I'll say, you've done a mighty fine job on those clothes, Miss Betsy!", said Uncle Albert.  Betsy rolled her eyes at her husband's sorry attempt to butter her up.  "Thank you darling," she replied.  After all, her beautiful niece was more important than Albert's antics.  She would deal with that come evening.  Ever blasted flask, wine and beer would be gone from her house, by golly!  "Into the ditch ye shall go, you devil's minions!", she silently hissed.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Jun 10, 2010)

It had been raining that day. The leaves turning with their usual reddish hue was a sure sign the fall was coming on fast. Betsy knew that it would be a hassle to take all that glass out to the back forty. As she trudged through the mud and weeds, her drab became more soaked by the second. "Oh well, they need a good wash anyhow", she mumbled to herself. She carelessly tossed the empty bitters and whiskeys into pit. Some of the glass shattering as it came in contact with bottom. She could careless. Her husbands slowly forming drinking problem had become an irritant to her. The mud didn't slow her as she headed towards the back door. She stopped abruptly before entering, where she overheard the doctor speaking to the mother.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

"I best mind my own business.", she thought to herself.  Hannah had just given birth, though and she could help but listen in for a second while her sister spoke with Dr. Larson.  

 "I do suppose John should be here at a crucial time, such as this, but after the war, he has become someone else, doctor." Lucille spoke carefully, trying to supress the hurt she felt for her daughter and grandson; and the anger, oh Lord the anger.  "I've given Hannah something to ease her discomfort and a dose to the baby as well", Dr Larson said very calmy.  Lucille and Betsy both pictured that little vial with the words they couldn't read.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

A cool breeze came in through the kitchen.  Darned Albert had forgotten to close the window in his haste to make it to the local drug store.  The wavy glass distorted the slowly shaking leaves, a still frame in time, on their journey towards a temporary death.  Betsy reminded herself that it wasn't polite to listen to others' private conversations, but made a mental note of the exact shape of the vial beside Hannah's bed.  Should she or the baby need more, Betsy had to be certain she had the correct bottle.  Old Grandmother Harriet had once been poisoned when Grandpoppy Earl had mistakenly given her an insecticide of some kind, rather than her nightly dram of Valerian and St. John's Wort.

 Betsy was suddenly and unexpectedly relieved when Albert arrived home with a crate full of colorful bottles.  He tried to conceal them with some newspapers and dry goods, but she could help noticing the contents of the crate...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 11, 2010)

Keep it going, Laur!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, Kate!

 Meanwhile, John was finally on his feet.  Figuring a beer would sober him up, he called over the bartender.  "What'll it be?"  "Beer please, uh, no, make it a whiskey.  Straight up.", John decided aloud.  John watched anxiously as the bartender poured the amber liquid from the flask into the shot glass.  He downed it in one swallow.  "How much, Sir?", he asked the bartender.  "Your money's good, Son, replied the bartender.  I'll take care of you."  

 An hour later, John, plastered as all get out, still thinking of his beautiful Hannah, suddenly felt the floor beneath his feet give way.  "What in the Holy..." he started to exclaim...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 11, 2010)

Seriously - you decide that NOW is the time to go watch a movie? Ok - whatever. Saw this on The New Twilight Zone years ago. An old lady kept alive forever by her children, grandchildren, etc reading to her every night. They would stop when the story got good.... had to wait until the next day to find out what happened. Only had to live one more day at a time...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL, I'll take that as a compliment.  It's tomorrow already, so I suppose I can give you a little more to keep you going.  It takes my mind off things anyway.

 Albert tried to slip past Betsy, but she gave him a hug.  "We have to focus on the important things right now, like Hannah and little John Jr.", she told him.  "I don't like your drinking.  It could become a bad habit.  It's not the way to deal with this situation.  I love you more than anything, but you need to either get your behind out there and find John, or..."  "Or what, Betsy?" asked Albert.  "Or help me run this house without him."  

 Betsy peered into the box.  Bottles of all shapes and sizes stared back at her.  "That's a lot of bottles, sweetheart. Planning on company?"


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

"Well, this here is your bitters, which I know you like with your tea.  And here's some more medicine for Hannah and the baby.", he continued, hoping that would satisfy Betsy's curiousity.  Sensing her firm sense of intrigue, Albert rattled off the list of tonics, and extracts of such and such, Coca Wine, beer, and a beautiful flask with a woman's bust on it.  "What's in that one?, Albert's wife inquired.  "Oh, that's that Jenny Lind we all love so much, honey."  That's for special occasions! The artist fellow is coming to call tomorrow.  He wants to do some more portraits of Hannah.  I figure it will help her self esteem and keep her mind off John for awhile."

 Betsy sighed.  At least Albert was trying to help.  Hopefully, Hannah would feel up to explaining who this mysterious artist fellow was soon.  What with the stress of the situation, and worrying for Albert, Hannah, John, Lucille and little John Jr., she would be eyeing that crate of bottles soon if she didn't remain sharp and intact.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

Betsy could count on the bitters to make her feel better.  For her, there was no guilt or shame in that.  They came in so many beautiful colors, so many to choose from.  She breathed a deep sigh of relief when she uncorked the crudely made bottle, admiring its design.  

 Hannah dreamt that night of trees that whispered, of babies crying in the distance.  Was this a dream, or reality?  Was John ever coming back?  She'd given up counting on him a long time ago, but secretly hoped, a hope she kept close to her heart, that he would return.  The old John, she thought, that's what I need, not a man to draw me in a way even my on husband can't see.  She turned to the little vial beside her bed for solace.  Every move caused a new pain in her body.  How had women endured this natural process without revealing how horrid it was?
 At least John Jr. was there with her.  This was all she needed, she decided.  Her admirer's intentions held something else for her, though.  

 John awoke schackled to a bed.  Sick as a dog, he took in his surroundings and realized the awful fate that awaited him, if the stories he'd heard were true.  But this was supposed to be a myth!  No man, besides a slave, could be taken and sold against his will!  This was outrageous.  Memories of war flooded back as he passed out on the bedbug infested straw bed.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm holding out hope others will join in, put I have a few people egging (is that a word)? me along, and I'm having fun.  Joe thinks there are too many bottles in the story [8|][:-].  Well, then he could write a mini chapter for it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

John awoke that night with a startle.  His heart was pounding, as he remembered his fate.  He heard faint noises in the distance, along with the cries of a pleading woman.  He had to block it out as a fat, ugly man with yellowed teeth brought him a plate of food.  "I see you done figured it out, Mister, he spoke.  You can just forget your other problems.  You gonna be working for us now."  John hung his head for a minute while sneaking a glance around the darkened basement.  He didn't see an exits, only thin beams of sunlight streaming through tiny cracks in the floor above.  

 "Ship leaves tomorrow morning, so I suggest you get some rest and eat this food.  Sailor!"  The man cackled and John's head rung like a bell.  "Yes." he said carefully.  Once he was out of here, he could form an escape plan.  He begged God to forgive him for abandoning Hannah and the baby and promised to mend his ways if he could escape.  No way would John James be forced to sea like this.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you have a great story going Laur,...It's holding everyones attention.[]  Good Job!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Hannah awoke and decided to get herself together.  Sam would be here soon.  After feeding the baby and putting him to sleep, she read through a few of the greetings and well wishes from the community.  One of them stood out; "To a great girl, best wishes from your friend, Sam."  That tidbit would have to do for now.  Until her family matters with John were resolved, she it would be considered indecent for her to associate with Sam in any way besides being his subject.

 "Mother, would you please help me fix my hair?", Hannah called.  "Sure, Darling." replied Lucille.  She was glad to see her daughter up and around, and concerned about her appearance.  She helped Hannah take a bath in the old washtub and washed her hair.  She set it in pin curls.  Hannah liked to keep her hair shiny and in a bun.  For her portrait, though, Sam has suggested he leave it partially down...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Yeah, I know about my grammitcal errors, guys, but I enjoy writing this way, trying to beat the clock.  I do miss the edit feature after five minutes[&o][8|]

 Uncle Albert helped Betsy down to the creek to dump some household trash.  As they walked, they discussed his drinking.  "My dear, as the good gentleman Ben Franklin said, In wine there is wisdom, in beer there is Freedom, in *water* there is *bacteria*."  "I promise to drink in moderation."

 Betsy just rolled her eyes.  She'd prefer he not drink at all.  She had already considering joining that wonderful group of self starting women in the Temperance Movement.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Down at the creek, they emptied the wheelbarrow full of old shoes, buttons that had outlasted the clothes they were sewn to, some of cousin Jeremiah's old marbles, leftover bones from last night's supper, and a crock that had cracked.  The rest of their trash was pretty boring, but who cared?  No one would ever see their trash but them.  A hungry bear, perhaps, or a mountain lion traveling through the woods, but it as far enough away from the house to cause any trouble.  When anyone had something they wanted buried for good, they made a casual trip to the privy.  That is where many secrets were buried.  No one dared reach in for their missing change or dentures.  Let sleeping dogs lie, they would think to themselves.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Great story so far Red...She needs to use that hairbrush I found and fix her hair!!!  Add some Fluff to it maybe......


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Thank you!  Feel free to add to the story!  Chuck1188 added a nice mini chapter already.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 11, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

GREAT IDEA , COOL STORY!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 12, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

OK - To Joe - there are not TOO MANY BOTTLES in the story.... the story is really about the bottles and other garbage and lost items. I thought that was the whole point of the story - she's weaving a full-fledged tale about all the stuff we find! Hannah & family are the supporting cast. This is the stuff we think about when we find things. God - this could be a PBS mini-series... the history of how manmade stuff ended up in the ground. Very Micheneresque!

 To Lauren - WELL? Writers block?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Thanks Kate!!  I haven't been feeling very well, but I have plenty of ideas.  Just for you and the other kind readers, I'll try to write a little something tonight that I've been thinking about.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Lucille stepped out of the buggy and walked the cobbled street for a few minutes before finding Wright and Son's Druggist.  If her reading was better, she would have spotted it right away.  She wished she could read all the signs on the store windows and find what they had in stock without having to ask.  "Confectioner's Candies 5 cents", read one of them.  "The Great Indian Salve Sold Here!" proclaimed another.  That one was easy to figure out.  There was the bust of a grand Indian on it, ready for war with a neighboring tribe, or perhaps one of her neighbors!  "Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup- The Cure that soothes the Child that toothes" was yet another sign she glanced at before walking up to the counter.  From the trade card, that must be the one she was looking for.  There was even a calendar available, with a sweet scene depicting mother and child relaxing together.  "Excuse me, Sir," Lucille asked.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"How may I help you Madam?" replied the robust man behind the counter.  He was dressed with a bow tie, and impeccably clean apron.  Lucille looked down at her daytime dress and frowned.  She spared not a second, "Yes, I am calling on a prescription for my daughter and grandchild.  James, Hannah James and little John Jr.  I think it may be the one over there."  She pointed to the Mrs. Winslow's display, trying to look confident.  "Oh we don't sell much of that since little baby Breyer's death, Mrs..."  "Mrs. Morrison".  "Let me check my records, Mrs. Morrison.  Just a moment please."

 Lucille frowned again and sighed gratefully after hearing that Dr. Larson would most likely not be administering that drug to her two precious ones.  

 "Says, here, Mrs. Morrison, it's for Dr. McMunn's Elixir".  "That's Opium."  The pharmacist winked like he was in on some secret. Mostly though, he just like to do that with customers to assure them, and feel smart.  
 "This should work quite well, for mother and child", he advised.  "Thank you kindly, Sir." said Lucille. "You look a mite tired.  May I offer you a Coca- Cola?"  "Thank you, but I have to be getting home, soon", she said.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"And my head aches, something awful!"  "Have a seat, Mrs.  We'll fix you up in no time!", said the pharmacist.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Mr. Wright could have called over one of his sons to help, but today was a light day, with not many prescriptions to be filled or mixed.  As Lucille sat down, he pulled out a small glass.  She watched as he poured in a thick, yet not unpleasant smelling syrupy mixture into the glass.  Mr. Wright winked again.  "Good heavens, Mr. Wright, I am a taken woman!", she said quietly, but firmly so no other customers would hear.  This time, it was Mr. Wright who frowned.  "I'm truly sorry, Mrs. Morrison.  Didn't mean anything by you.  It's just, well, I guess it's just a habit of mine."  Mrs. Morrison nodded.  How had she let this loopy doodle to persuaded her into a drink?  "It's just a little magic syrup, and then some soda water, see?"  He was trying to be smooth, but in the process, accidentally sent the top of the nozzle of the bottle flying across the shelves.  The store was instantly silent.  "That's just a little show I like to put on for the special customers, he laughed."  Lucille rolled her eyes.  She was ready to down her Coca Cola and return home.  She eyed her waiting buggy and driver outside.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Mr. Wright set the glass gently down in front of Lucille.  He was a little shaky on the inside after his unintended shenanigans.  On the outside, he did not betray how unsettled he was.  "How much, Sir?" Lucille inquired.  "You can call me Bill, Mrs. Morrison.", the unwillinginly goofy pharmacist answered.  "  It's on the house.  I never charge for near heart attacks."  His joke fell flat, but what more could he do?  Lucille gingerly took a sip, and then a few more.  "I feel much better now.  What's in this Cola, Bill?"  "Oh, that's Dr. Pemberton's secret receipt, Mrs. Morrison.  But there is a special ingredient we managed to get from the natives.  'S called Coca Leaves.  We're still researching it, but it relieves headaches, stress, and nervous tension.  I get more and more patrons every month asking for it.  It seems to have no ill effects."  

 Lucille smiled.  Bill was a kind man, if a little on the clownish side.  With his mustache and antics, he brought to mind her Maine Coon cat at home.  Arnold the cat was always getting into something, but he was so darn loveable, the whole family let him roam the house as if he were its king.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"Don't forget your medicine, Ma'am!" said Bill.  "Oh, silly me.  I feel so much better, I forgot what I came for.  She stood up, feeling rejuvenated, and a little high.  Her mouth seemed to have a mind of its own, as well as a peculiar, slightly numb sensation.  The Coca Cola was so good she'd had two already.  She would decided to order some and come back for it later, or better yet, send the houseboy, Redmond, to pick it up.  

 "One Dr. McMunn's, coming up," said Bill.  "Thank you for your time, and, the um, pleasantries, Bill.  I should take my leave now.  "The pleasure was mine, Ma'am, said Bill.  Now, remember, two to three drops for the child at bedtime, and a teaspoonful for Mother, preferably with meals."  "Good day sir," said Lucille.  "Take care and please do come back soon, Mrs. Morrison."

 Bill rested his elbows on the counter and shook his head.  A smile lit up his eyes and he carried on with business.  He returned to his mortar and pestle and silently recited the list of ingredients for his next concoction...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"Wild Root, Tar of Honey, Chamomile, Echinacea, Boneset 1/4 grain Morphine..." This would be an easy one, thought Bill.  

 Sam arrived at the house just in time to see his beloved subject reclining on the fainting couch in the parlor.  "I'm so glad to see you up and around.  Don't move, not one inch.  You look lovely there.  Just like that."  He pulled from his bag, a set a grease pencils, and a stone slab.  From this one portrait, he would make copies.  They may never see the light of day, but Hannah was so beautiful and sweet, her image would at the very least be burned into his memory...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"Sam, don't be so serious.  It doesn't suit you.", laughed Hannah.  Sam hadn't been in her room of course, but he assumed she was a little doped up.  Maybe that's why her usually brilliant eyes seemed to have lost a little of their sparkle.  They seemed slightly glazed over, but the magic in them was still in there somewhere.  "Forgot my glasses, Miss Hannah, he said.  I guess I'll just have to study you for a little longer."  He smiled sweetly.  
 "That would be just fine with me, Sam.  I'm pretty tired.  Would you care for some tea, or perhaps a beer?  I know where Uncle Albert has them hidden", she said seriously, but with a smile.  She pressed a long, delicate finger to her lips, motioning for Sam to be quiet.  

 Following her lead, and loving the view, Sam wondered where they were headed.  Hannah led him to the kitchen.  She carefully lifted a panel that led into a room one would have never expected to be there.  Sure enough, there were crates stacked to the ceiling in one corner of the tiny space.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

"Uncle Albert tells Aunt Betsy he's keeping these empty crates for projects and the like," explained Hannah.  "She lets them be, but she doesn't know he keeps a few extra beers and medicines in here."  A ray on sunlight slithered in from an unknown source, illuminating the "hidden" glass much like a scene from the discovery of King Tut's tomb.  "What's your pleasure, Sam?", asked Hannah?  She meant the beer, but Sam read a little too much into the question.  Hannah was not upset by that.  Rather, she was very happy.  

 She suddenly realized, with great regret, that it was too soon.  All relief from pain was a mere illusion from her medicine.  That potion, or tincture, or whatever it was, must have gone to her head.  "Good grief" she said aloud without meaning to.  With her eyes cast downward, he solemnly retrieved a large beer from one of the crates.  Sam eyed the deep green color of the ale.  It was the same color as Hannah's eyes.


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

GREAT LAUR! NINA SAID YOU NEED NO HELP AND I AGREE! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: For Adults Only: Just For Fun, The Story of the Woman's Picture Idigjars found*

Thanks, Nina and Jamie!  Nina is a fantastic writer, so please tell her I'd love her to join in.


----------

